# Ark Royal



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Featured on BBC TV's local southwest news tonight was this nearly finished model of the Ark Royal, complete with aircraft, moving parts, even rust stains !!!

A labour of love by the look of it. (EEK)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-cornwall-42750033/ark-royal-model-started-in-1992-is-ready


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Incredible achievement!


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Impressive, very impressive. The old Ark Royal, flying Buccaneers and Phantoms.
When she was decommissioned the FAA died.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Fantastic! He must have had a big kitchen table to build something of that size. How does he get it down to the model boat pond?


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

The one they built in Birkenhead wasn't much bigger than that.


----------

